# A couple newbie questions



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm not so much a newbie to mushroom hunting but I have limited morel hunting experience. So far this spring I haven't found anything except a false morel and a chantrelle. I'm in cook county just south of chicago. I'm very familiar with tree id, and hike a lot, have a gps, and am ready to find some. 

Previously my morel experience has been up north where I always found them by conifers but I've read out here that white oak, dead elms, apples, fruit trees, white pine, etc. are good spots to look. 

My questions are: any good general areas to start looking? Not expecting honey holes but a town or area with some of the right conditions. Should I be looking in higher elevations, sandy/dirt soil, near streams, under the undergrowth, under or in dead logs, out in the open, etc. 

Any tips would be great. I would trade some seriously good hen and chicken spots for good info as us northerners have very few days left. I'd love to find enough to put together a nice meal. 

Also, does presence of false morels indicate the right area for morels? Thanks in advance and if you'd like to verify my hen/chicken spots check this out http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## morelish (May 5, 2013)

@mattolsen: not an authority but as wooded acreage owner and eater of morels... eager to find my own I've read nearly every post/article about the beast and searched spots I know they've been found in past years- (none found)- they can be just about anywhere. I've been told to check obvious spots first: dead elms, southern exposure, etc... they can be anywhere the spores land and flourish... I'm in SC WI, but family in IL (southern Cook) have found a few in a back yard. Also have family in IN found them next to a garage. This is my first yr looking in my 5 acre woods and have found 0. As others encourage me, patience, persistence.... Good luck to you!


----------

